# Phoenix, AZ Area Herf This Saturday



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Sponsored by TexCigars. Sorry for the short notice folks. There will be live music starting at 7:30pm this upcoming Saturday at Chez Monieux in Tempe. We at TexCigars will bring some Tat P1s and door prizes. Be there or be... well not herfing.

http://www.chezmonieux.com/


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

I would certainly go if I wasn't heading to Oktoberfest. Still might be able to.. depending on the schedule. I haven't seen Jarred and Camille in ages.

Is the food pretty good there? I really like Baby Kay's....Cajun food is always good.​


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah that's where Jarrod and Camille go for Cajun. I wouldn't know but I hope Jarrod does him being from Louisiana and all.


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds good.. Not sure if we've ever officially met over at BigSticks or not...but sure we've crossed paths. I'm Dean BTW


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

OK this is being postponed. We are going try and get this to coincide with some other things we're doing. I know it was short notice.


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds good. I'll be on the look-out.


----------

